# www.fapurity.net



## Dragoneer (Nov 6, 2006)

In the past, about two or three months ago, Alkora and I were discussing alternative ideas for the site. One of Alkora's ideas was to create an alternative version of the site would *only allows users to view PG/general-rated content on FA*. There would be no need for filters because you could only view wholesome art (and music and stories).

Both sites would use the same database and information, but the coding of the second site would simply refuse to allow people to view material which had a higher rating content (and even have a different name, ensuring the site is completely worksafe).

Thoughts, opinions?

*NOTE:* We're not actually using www.fapurity.net, I'm just so effin' burned out I can't even come up with a good topic header right now.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 6, 2006)

Point to note well:

do not, repeat, do NOT make any kind of clean site with a URL involving the combination of the letters F, A, and P in consecutive order.

it would just be... well. heh. fap.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 6, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Point to note well:
> 
> do not, repeat, do NOT make any kind of clean site with a URL involving the combination of the letters F, A, and P in consecutive order.
> 
> it would just be... well. heh. fap.


That was the original code for our convention. FAP. =)


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, the con is one thing. An all-ages site is another. 

(I'm STILL laughing about the furaffinity pick of the day site being _fap_*ick*oftheday)


----------



## Teneba (Nov 6, 2006)

www.gaffinity.net ?  (hey, just another suggestion)

anyway...I think this is a terrific idea...for one thing, I would feel more comfortable linking my friends to said site knowing it's clean and I can show them my music (and newbie art) gallery, which pretty much is all G rated anyway.  And of course, the obvious about association, yadda yadda yadda...

Yes...I give it a thumbs up


----------



## Kittrel (Nov 6, 2006)

I like this idea a lot.


----------



## kurst (Nov 6, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Thoughts, opinions?



Good thought doesn't seperate the community.  The code for it would literally be a single line in apache if the filters are implemented.  I would put a message about an uncensored version of the site when it's entered from an url that is not furaffinity.net.


Personally the other thought would be a entry page that would have a flip switch that comes on if they aren't logged in.  Mind you doesn't the site default to a more Gish site anyways without that....

But it would be a smart way of providing an easy access, littke program.


----------



## DrakenByte (Nov 6, 2006)

I seriously love that idea. I have lots of reasons to post on a site like that. :3  The biggest one is that it's not dA, (where I post my more general artwork) so I don't have to worry about going to it and seeing random ads for the Suicide Girls and Daily pictures of breasts (which don't offend me personally, but I tend to have this little hoard of kids that want to see my art online and that's the only sort of gallery that I have as of now that they can easily view my art).


----------



## yak (Nov 6, 2006)

how's about a third level domain instead?


----------



## Emerson (Nov 6, 2006)

A seperate site for those of wholesome alignment is great and all, but doesn't this idea count on users rating their stuff properly to begin with? Filters are kind of useless if the poster is too lazy/stupid/obnoxious to use 'em in the first place.


----------



## Phoenix-D (Nov 6, 2006)

That'd be the biggest pitfall, yes. There is a decent amount of art that isn't categorized correctly when its first submitted. Usually it gets fixed pretty quickly, but that doesn't help much when your G-rated "alt site" has a rather explicit picture on it for a day or two..


----------



## yak (Nov 6, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> A seperate site for those of wholesome alignment is great and all, but doesn't this idea count on users rating their stuff properly to begin with? Filters are kind of useless if the poster is too lazy/stupid/obnoxious to use 'em in the first place.



Then i guess we will have to think of the way to make it easier for them to do so, and practice some quality control from time to time. 
Actually it is inevitable either way, all art on FA will have to be properly categorized. What we need to do is to make this process as light, easy to use and obvious as possible. That should ensure that most of the submitted art is  categorized at least to the top level category. 
And with the addition of folders and services, we are looking into a more convenient way of uploading art then it is now. The general idea is still quite fuzzy, but looks promising.


----------



## HealingBlight (Nov 6, 2006)

Furpurity?


----------



## Emerson (Nov 6, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> The general idea is still quite fuzzy, but looks promising.



I mean, don't get me wrong - I think it's a good idea and it's the right direction to go in. It's not going to be perfect at first, but you work out these things as you go.

However, I see a lot of stuff mis-labled on FA. It's not by any fault of the system or the admins, it's just stupidity on the posters behalf. I'm just saying that considering how cranky some users are around here, the moment one naked vixen makes it onto OhGodMyEyesFA.com, you can expect it to be called a failure.


----------



## yak (Nov 6, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and having such strict tree-like division will ensure we can set packs of submission mods (read: ourselfves in the beginning) to review certain branches, tag the violators, and, well, punish them is some way i guess. 

And no, i don't think that even mislabled  art will be much of  problem if we put a report button there somewhere. The list of reported submissions will be sorted by the number of reports and displayed both to admins and to submission mods, and dealt with pretty fast (_ i hope_) by either re-categorising it ourselves, or asking the original artist to do so. 
And since that list will be kept, repetative violation could be spotted and further, extended punishments applied..


----------



## Aikon (Nov 6, 2006)

Why go through all the trouble?  What's easier, coding filters or building a new site?  If the filters were working and enabled by default, people would forget about it and move on with their lives. I understand the concept, it's just I don't think it's necessary.  Sorry if this sounds critical, but it is my honest opinion.


----------



## XeNoX (Nov 6, 2006)

as someone who tries to browse his stuff a lot in public spaces I spprove of this idea


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 6, 2006)

Until I see the first site in order, branching out to another site isn't exactly solving any problems anyways.


----------



## Infinity (Nov 6, 2006)

Try fixing some things up on the home front before you go out to branch out.

FA may need the money sooner or later, so it might be best to wait things out a bit. Many furry eyes are all on FA still anyway.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 6, 2006)

Fix the stuff wrong with this one first.


----------



## Almafeta (Nov 6, 2006)

You already need to opt-in to view adult art on FA.  How does it in any way need changing?


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 6, 2006)

clean.furaffinity.net

or something

Also, fix this site please.


----------



## Xenofur (Nov 6, 2006)

with lighttpd you can make global cookie-checks that give a choice between which site-style to view. the funky thing is: this choice would pop up on EVERY request that is being made unless you have a certain cookie in your browser, even jpgs and such. (see fchan disclaimer. (after clearing your cookies. ))


----------



## WolfeByte (Nov 6, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> ...to create an alternative version of the site would *only allows users to view PG/general-rated content on FA*. There would be no need for filters because you could only view wholesome art (and music and stories).



But Yerf without the 'fascist' quality standards just wouldn't be as fun.


----------



## nrr (Nov 6, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Until I see the first site in order, branching out to another site isn't exactly solving any problems anyways.





			
				Infinity said:
			
		

> Try fixing some things up on the home front before you go out to branch out.





			
				Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Fix the stuff wrong with this one first.



I agree with these comments.  Fix the gaping holes in furaffinity.net first (by employing people who both know what they're doing and have spines) before you blow a whole boatload of cash (implied cost of hosting/colocation, etc.) on some project that may potentially become a total flop.  If it were a business risk with some sort of justification, it'd be different; however, that doesn't appear to be the case here.

Also, guys, convert to Judaism already.  Please.  Your blatant disregard for fiscal responsibility is outright disgusting.  Contrary to popular belief, money does not burn a hole in one's pocket.


----------



## Selunca (Nov 6, 2006)

I adore this idea. 

With one thing. I think Artistic Nudes should be allowed.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 6, 2006)

How about a duplicate site that has everything but cub porn? :|


----------



## KCat (Nov 6, 2006)

> How about a duplicate site that has everything but cub porn?


Define "cub porn". Would the limit be 14, 16, or 18? And how would you differentiate "young" from "style"?


----------



## TwoTails (Nov 6, 2006)

I dont think it would work, that would turn FA into a full porn an fetish site (more than now  ).
I'd prefere keeping it as a free-for-all, but having easy working filters, and defalts set to show clean stuff only untill set otherwise (hide ones not rated too by defalt). 
*also make sure submisions are defalted to extreme/x rated/or not rated incase people forget to set what it is.
*about the old pics, ditto, defalt them to x rated/not rated until users select content.


----------



## Master_Oki_Akai (Nov 6, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Until I see the first site in order, branching out to another site isn't exactly solving any problems anyways.


Yeah I mean it is a fine idea but what you're basically doing is adding another layer to the filtration system and putting a new cover on it.

I mean we SHOULD have a better filtration system and people should be more responsible and considerate when they tag their images and such, but I have to wonder something.
Is there REALLY so much coming on to FA every day that a dedicated monitor can't check every submission before it's finally uploaded to the galleries?

I mean I know it's just not possible on DA they get thousands of submissions a day.  And currently I'm under the impression that FA recieves oh about a hundred or so a day.  I don't KNOW that for sure so I'm just posing the question.

What I would see this new site is is just as a filter package that blocks all mature or adult content.  but probably also cub, vore, or...help me out here...watersports or any other type of subject that is STRICTLY adult related.  

But again, in order to DO that you have to have a better filter system in place FIRST.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Fix the stuff wrong with this one first.


We are.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 6, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Dave Hyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DO IT FASTER. IT NEEDS DOING NOW. DO NOT EAT. DO NOT SLEEP. DO NOT FAP TO PORN. DO NOT PASS GO. DO NOT COLLECT $205(inflation).

DO NOT REST OR EAT OR SLEEP UNTIL IT IS DONE AND EVEN THEN I SHALL NOT RELENT.

CAPSLOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.

I ALSO WANT A PONY AND A HOUSE IN A CITY SET UPON A HILL IN WHICH FAIR MAIDENS AND BOYS FLOCK TO SERVE TO MY EVERY NEED. AND A COPY OF LENORD NIMOY'S RECORD ALBUM.

...on second thought, I can do without the last.

No worries, I'll be patient =P


----------



## diddly_squat (Nov 6, 2006)

I read that as "fap urity." 

But yeah, as some have said, fix FA first.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 6, 2006)

diddly_squat said:
			
		

> I read that as "fap urity."
> 
> But yeah, as some have said, fix FA first.



So many people did. Enough to have to make them to change the name =P

Reading the thread is GOOD. ^^


----------



## *morningstar (Nov 6, 2006)

I vote for getting a working, solid filtering system in place and 'resetting' it so that all users must opt-in to see *all* mature and adult work. If the site gets a filtering system that works, then there's no need for a second website.

For a good filter system you need these things, all things that the site currently lacks, and has been lacking since day 1.

1) A working, clear cut image classification system
2) Enforcement of the classification system and TOS
3) Consistent application of enforcement
4) Users who are willing to properly classify their work and police themselves

The first three things all need to be done and can be done. The lack of a decent classification system (in my mind at least), has been one of the single largest problems since the site's inception. We all know that it's horribly inadequate and cannot handle the kinds of specialized content that the site contains. *It needs to be redone if the administration can even attempt filtering.* This will require users to re-classify their content, _*but it has to be done at some point.*_ The 4th item will fall on the shoulders of the users, both to complete the submission process properly and to report images that are not classified correctly.

Fix this site before starting another one. If it is fixed, there won't even be a need for a sister site.


----------



## AmonOmega (Nov 6, 2006)

I love this idea too, but it might turn into another Yerf fiasco pretty quickly. Yerf DOES need a good replacement though, but also, It's a bit too heavy for you guys to be maintaining two dot com databases, right? 

On that note, it'd be more like Jaxpad/Artspots. Same Generator, one just has 'quality control' units-for lack of a better turn of phrase. 

And, heaven forbid, it'll make the catalyst between these artists even bigger, and you KNOW some horrible trolls will come undernieth a bridge and eat your goats. 

er...
Yeah. Unless you went for complete control? 
I dunno. 

it's all a bunch of tricky buissness, but the biggest thign I'm considering is that potential 'war' between the hardcore people with lots of time on their hands. 

I don't want my billy goats gruff eaten :<


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 6, 2006)

Not in favor of the idea. 
"Im done checking clean art, had to upload my clean art there, gotta double register for each site? man... now to check the adult part because i like it. The adult art is still here ^^ i always like to check this stuff... hey wait, the stuff i might not like is still here mixed with the stuff i like!"

My opinion is that it will not change anything, i believe that would more than half current population of visitors and artists.


----------



## Vekke (Nov 6, 2006)

Summercat said:
			
		

> diddly_squat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, see, i think if it were made, it should be called none other than "fapurity"

in fact, i think you should make it for that reason entirely

there is no reason to needlessly remove the lulz


----------



## Ansuru (Nov 6, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Well, the con is one thing. An all-ages site is another.
> 
> (I'm STILL laughing about the furaffinity pick of the day site being _fap_*ick*oftheday)



*pinches voicebox*

"Mommy, mommy! Come see this awesome wolfie picture that was posted on fap!!"

*coughs and gags*


Och, hurts to do that...


----------



## fangluva (Nov 6, 2006)

2ndVenus said:
			
		

> "Im done checking clean art, had to upload my clean art there, gotta double register for each site? man... now to check the adult part because i like it. The adult art is still here ^^ i always like to check this stuff... hey wait, the stuff i might not like is still here mixed with the stuff i like!"





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Both sites would use the same database and information, but the coding of the second site would simply refuse to allow people to view material which had a higher rating content (and even have a different name, ensuring the site is completely worksafe).



If the filters work all well and good here then won't it do exactly the same as what this clean version of the site is supposed to do?


----------



## cesarin (Nov 7, 2006)

id say it should be the inversed..
faextreme.com should be the one with the bongasbonga, and furaffinity the clean


----------



## nrr (Nov 7, 2006)

cesarin said:
			
		

> id say it should be the inversed..
> faextreme.com should be the one with the bongasbonga, and furaffinity the clean


Alas, furaffinity.net already has a schism around the Internet for being the dumping grounds for all that is furry porn.

Would you care to try reversing those effects?  I know I wouldn't touch that task with a 40-foot pole.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 7, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Dave Hyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, s'true, so perhaps that was a little off given this is about what people think of such a site per se. 

If it's feasible, go for it I say.

After all, such a site is deal for to be freely recomended to people, one can say: "hey look at this kickarse art @ www.fapurity.net/user/frederickthewise" and then the person can surf from user to to user or browse and see a wide variety of furry art of all different skill levels and subjects without the (offputting for some) initial shock of "animal people fucking!" (if they sign up) or "naked animal people" or whatnot otherwise.

Perhaps the person will go "hey, this is kickarse stuff" and so would the site have served as a method of introducing people to appreciation of anthromorphic animals. 

Not to mention that there may be people who are already furries or that way inclined, but who feel uncomfortable with adult content, and they may be induced to particpate more with an adult free FA. Anything which gets more people participating in what they like is good.

"Revenues,pasture or pasturage rights,or moveable goods are surely gifts of fortune, which pass like shadows on a wall." But liking anthromorphic animals is the gift which lasts forever, and how many people here have not made good and lasting friendships from teh fandom sorrounding them.

If it makes people happy and stuff.


----------



## yak (Nov 7, 2006)

so i guess that the new domain is to be used only for cover, to hide the fact that it uses the very same DB that the main site does? if this is the main reason, then i agree.

however, if it is not, i think that third level domains are the way to go. and what's the best in all this, it will not even require any additional coding at all. It will simply apply constant unremovable content filters, and act exactly like the main site itself, since it will use that very same code.
So generally people can spend all their time on one of these incarnations (which some of you might intepret as fchan's "sections", or whatever they are called. because they are), without even needing to manually set-up their filters in their CP, or can use the main site and be in full controll.

just thinking out loud.


----------



## Argon (Nov 7, 2006)

Interesting, I suppose it depends alot on how your directing your bandwidth and such. FA is already slow as hell, would this make things worse?


----------



## Trinitykat (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the idea sounds like a good plan...the name needs work or something, unless you already fixed it, then its all good. ya'll take your time with it i still think FA is a good site anyway =^^=


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 7, 2006)

When you come here already knowing in your head that there is likely porn around which you have enabled yourself in the Adult filter tag in control panel, then it's not FA's fault if you do. 

If filters on this single website are correct, the simplified problem ceases near completely. ^^


----------



## DarkMeW (Nov 7, 2006)

Those deck chairs on the Titanic aren't going to arrange themselves. That is if you plan on this being a solution to the current conflict. Perhaps just except your solution of filters for the people that wish to remain or browse the site, and letting the people that choose not to associate their art with a site or administrators that would allow or handle such an 'issue', in this manner, alone.


----------



## lolcox (Nov 8, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> How about a duplicate site that has everything but cub porn? :|


How about knock that shit off -- it's old. 



			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> DO IT FASTER. IT NEEDS DOING NOW. DO NOT EAT. DO NOT SLEEP. DO NOT FAP TO PORN. DO NOT PASS GO. DO NOT COLLECT $205(inflation).
> 
> DO NOT REST OR EAT OR SLEEP UNTIL IT IS DONE AND EVEN THEN I SHALL NOT RELENT.


You're not encouraging them to work fast enough.

*rips open sixteen gaping security holes and flees!*



			
				yak said:
			
		

> so i guess that the new domain is to be used only for cover, to hide the fact that it uses the very same DB that the main site does? if this is the main reason, then i agree.
> 
> however, if it is not, i think that third level domains are the way to go. and what's the best in all this, it will not even require any additional coding at all. It will simply apply constant unremovable content filters, and act exactly like the main site itself, since it will use that very same code.
> So generally people can spend all their time on one of these incarnations (which some of you might intepret as fchan's "sections", or whatever they are called. because they are), without even needing to manually set-up their filters in their CP, or can use the main site and be in full controll.
> ...


While you're coughing up subdomains, I still want m.furaffinity.net and a mobile phone friendly page. 
d.furaffinity.net would be fine for dialup and lo-fi users. 

And this whole "clean frontend" you guys are proposing?
Throw it back in. Not worth it. Your frontend already starts off clean enough, and the person has to *make the conscious decision* to go turn on the smut. So, mission accomplished.


----------



## IzzyFerret (Nov 9, 2006)

Well first off the URL is a horrible idea. =P

EDIT: Whoopsies there's a topic on the same idea. Go me, I'm observant.

(and yes I'm aware my journal says I've left FA, but I've been dropping in every so often to see if the new TOS has been released. I'd like to see it when it's done.)


----------



## EarthFurst (Dec 21, 2006)

*clean, pure etc*

A clean-rated FA domain-name sounds interesting.
Apparently.. 
 * FAClean.NET is available. (but FAClean.COM is not)
 * CleanFA.COM and CleanFA.NET are available.
 * PureFA.COM and PureFA.NET are available

edit: looks like
 * AnthroClean.com is available.
 * CleanFur.com is taken (cybersquatted or work-in-progress ?)
 * CleanFurry.com is available


----------



## PunkTiger (Dec 21, 2006)

For a real-life example, there's a site I frequent that already has something similar to what's being suggested here.

JLIST.com is a site that deals with Japanese imports (clothes, games, candy, etc.). They have a "clean" version of that site called JBOX.com. Both use the same catalogue database to display what they have to offer, but JBOX filters out the more adult stuff. Both sites live in harmony with each other and their customers are happier for it.

If it works for them, why can't it work for us?


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

Good example, tiggy.

_*replies to 6 week old post...*_


			
				yak said:
			
		

> so i guess that the new domain is to be used only for cover, to hide the fact that it uses the very same DB that the main site does? if this is the main reason, then i agree.
> 
> however, if it is not, i think that third level domains are the way to go. and what's the best in all this, it will not even require any additional coding at all. It will simply apply constant unremovable content filters, and act exactly like the main site itself, since it will use that very same code.



*nods*. Conditional coding for anything coming in via that other domain would be relatively simple: ensuring that the user cannot see/switch their "view mature" flag, cannot see the mature options when making submissions, and poss. a few other bits-and-pieces.
What options we might have for "converting" a user over to FA main would be an interesting question. In theory, can run off totally the same DB or else have an extra tag field in the user data for "site".



			
				yak said:
			
		

> just thinking out loud.



*g*. Likewise.


----------



## Rave (Dec 21, 2006)

I vote no.

Let's face it, the main thing that brought people to FA in great masses originally was the site's open posting policies. FA does not need to be all things to everyone and I am puzzled that the admins now seem to think it does need to cover all needs when there are other sites for that purity angle. While I find it disappointing that some folks have inistsed on taking FA's open posting policies to mean that their galleries here should merely be their porn dumps where they only put the stuff they can't put on DA or Sheezy, I don't think a whole other site would make matters any better. 

The people attracted to the site in droves by its open posting policies don't need an anthro friendly version of DA or Sheezy Part 2. I think that what's needed is the FA that brought people here to begin with but with more solid functionality.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, Rave.
There is definitely no vote. Only discussion.
_Just to make that perfectly clear after previous votes..._

*nods*. That name sucks (IMHO), but it's a far cry from being "all things to all people".
Having an alternative route into the same database is still of use to a potentially non-trivial number of people for quite a few reasons (personal choice, parents, "professional image" for various artists, etc.). The extra effort is relatively minimal.

There would be no "whole other site". Same code. Same database. Different URL.



			
				Rave said:
			
		

> The people attracted to the site in droves by its open posting policies don't need an anthro friendly version of DA or Sheezy Part 2.



That's a bit of a blanket statement. Not everyone's come over here just for the posting policies (I hope... ).
I know I wouldn't "need" such a clean URL, but that doesn't mean there aren't hundreds of other people who might wish one.



			
				Rave said:
			
		

> I think that what's needed is the FA that brought people here to begin with but with more solid functionality.



Yep. No probs agreeing to that being a priority.

_JM02c again, anyhow._


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Dec 22, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> however, if it is not, i think that third level domains are the way to go. and what's the best in all this, it will not even require any additional coding at all. It will simply apply constant unremovable content filters, and act exactly like the main site itself, since it will use that very same code.


*throws hat in* Put that way I'm not so opposed...so long as it's honestly not going to be too much strain on the folks making it happen, given that there are so many other issues to contend with as it is.

On the other hand, like some others, I have to wonder why it would be necessary once the filtres are in working order â€” assuming users have to "opt in" to view Mature- and Adult-rated works. It seems like an awful lot of of work and potentially expense *wouldn't know* to accomplish something that individuals could get simply by _not_ changing their settings.


----------



## PunkTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's another way to look at this: I'm an adult FurAffinity user. I have no problems looking at naughty artwork. Heck, there are even a couple of sexy stories I've written in my FA gallery. But, there are times where I would have an adult drawing as my most recent favourite and it wouldn't be in my best interest to look at adult drawings when I am logged in (like when I have some free time at WORK, for example). If I'm waiting for an important PM, or reply to a comment (if I know so-and-so is going to be online and reply), I won't be able to get it until I leave work (which, in some special cases, might be too late).

If there were a work-safe portal of FA that I could log in _and_ be able to access without having the stray penis or vagina pop up, that would be great.

Perhaps that would be a better term to use: "work-safe" instead of "clean." I see no reason to object to a work-safe portal of FA. There wouldn't need to be two separate log-ins. As long as you're in the portal's domain (or sub-domain), your session is automatically filtered. If you use a URL with FurAffinity's main domain, all bets are off and you get all the naughtiness your poor little eyes and ears can stand.

It's not about censorship, it's about decorum.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

Defiler Wyrm said:
			
		

> It seems like an awful lot of of work and potentially expense *wouldn't know* to accomplish something that individuals could get simply by _not_ changing their settings.



Yo, Wyrmy!

Total $ outlay should be the cost of an extra domain name: what's that nowadays, a few dollars? 
Everything else would be internal to FA.



			
				Defiler Wyrm said:
			
		

> On the other hand, like some others, I have to wonder why it would be necessary once the filtres are in working order â€” assuming users have to "opt in" to view Mature- and Adult-rated works.



Punk Tiger's use of "decorum" would be a good starting point. There's no saving us reprobates, but if for some reason I needed to hand out a URL to friends or family that I knew would be squicked by the mature/adult content, I could say "here I am; try looking/signing-on here".
Likewise, if someone was "unsure" at first and wished to make it perfectly clear they were happy enough with General Audience content they could sign on via that route. And it would be simple enough to put a banner or first-time reminder for any FA-prime user browsing their pages not to post suggestive/adult rated comments there. (Whether that could/should be extended to accounts owned by under 18s by default is another question, I guess).

_Still jus' thinking-out loud anyhow...._


----------



## TehSean (Dec 22, 2006)

If the filters worked, this wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## GrinningWolfie (Dec 22, 2006)

Personally, I think it would be best to keep FA being the main site and somehow fix the filtering system..
What exactly is wrong with the filtering system, and what needs to be fixed?
If there is no solution, then I do think it would be only fair to create an all audiences web site.

Like mentioned a while ago, I think there could be another name for the clean FurAffinity site, to avoid FAP.

If we were to have a separate site for all audiences, we could use the word definitive in the name because it can mean,
"providing a solution or final answer; satisfying all criteria"
And this new web site will "satisfy" and be appropriate for all audiences.
possibly DefinitveFA, as not to spell "FAD" lol.. 

It's hard not to create an acronym with the beginning letters "FA" lol.. X.=.X


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

TehSean said:
			
		

> If the filters worked, this wouldn't be necessary.



Somewhat missing the points above...
Anyhow, the _age-related_ filtering does work. Incorrect or poorly chosen rating is the "issue" there.

d.


----------



## Growly (Dec 22, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> TehSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But... how would FApurity make it any different? I mean, people can and will miscategorize stuff there, sometimes even maliciously.

I am with the others, I see no need for a separate website.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> But... how would FApurity make it any different?



That's entirely _not_ the issue nor has there ever been any "benefit" stated to be gained by proposals in that context.

Correct, there is absolutely nothing to stop anyone posting wrongly-rated content. That could happen on any "general audience" site.



			
				Growly said:
			
		

> I am with the others, I see no need for a separate website.



Try posts 43, and 55-58 on the previous page as a starting point, please.

Just because neither of us has a "need" doesn't mean someone else doesn't have a mother with a weak heart to whom they might wish to pass a URL to see their art, browse things furry-side "out of curiosity" and/or possibly even sign up personally. It might be peace-of-mind to know that they won't immediately go "hmm... what's this 'view mature' option". (One example only...).
Now, if that costs in total a few bucks and a relatively small amount of effort at a later date, how many people would need to be in such a position to "justify" that?

This doesn't "compromise" or threaten to "clean up" FA-prime in any manner, of course.


----------



## Delian (Dec 22, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Anyhow, the _age-related_ filtering does work. Incorrect or poorly chosen rating is the "issue" there.



How about making default rating Unrated and not let user submit the piece until he choses the rating?

Now there's an idea for Suggestions box.. 

Oh and, I'm against the 2nd domain. It's unnecesarry. Doesn't change a thing from using the current site with filters, since 2nd domain would use the same filters. It's just complicating things.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

Delian said:
			
		

> How about making default rating Unrated and not let user submit the piece until he choses the rating?



I thought that FA had already changed to reflect that?
_*makes note to check*_



			
				Delian said:
			
		

> It's unnecesarry. Doesn't change a thing from using the current site with filters, since 2nd domain would use the same filters.



The presentation would be different from the FA-prime site. 
Neither the user, nor anyone whom the user hands that alternative URL to, would be able to access non-General Audience content through via URL. That is not the same as having such an option available, yet choosing not to use it.


----------



## uncia2000 (Dec 22, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Delian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that is indeed the case...


----------



## TehSean (Dec 22, 2006)

It'll always seem like a strange answer to the filter function's removal to me.  No explictly violent or pornographic work is allowed beneath it.

The filter caused too much strain on the server (but hey that was the OLD server!!!!! Look at your shiny new one!), but a way around an automatic filter is to use the Terms of Service as the limiting feature. And FA itself is just to convoluted and large to work this into the same domain.

So it's okay I guess. 

I'm guessing that there will be no automated transfer of general works since we can't assume that everything for a General Audience is safe for the users of *FAP*. A whole new site. Blank slate.

Edit: Moreover, sort of a late reply to all the people disillusioned by the CUB PORN thing.


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Dec 22, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Total $ outlay should be the cost of an extra domain name: what's that nowadays, a few dollars?
> Everything else would be internal to FA.


Heya, fluffy. :3 Ahh, I getcha. Wouldn't be like an entire different site taking up server space and whatnot â€” more like one big filtre masquerading as a website, yes?



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Punk Tiger's use of "decorum" would be a good starting point.


...Okay, I can't disagree with that one. *nods*


----------



## AnarchicQ (Dec 22, 2006)

My art on this site is generally clean, but what happens if I suddenly have a mature pic? do I need a new url? Do I reregister? I am confused.


----------



## PunkTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> My art on this site is generally clean, but what happens if I suddenly have a mature pic? do I need a new url? Do I reregister? I am confused.



I can't speak for the Mods and the main movers and shakers here, but I would think it would be something like this:

Say there were two web sites (*FurAffinity* and *FurPurity*) that share the same database and account information. When you log in (using either site, it doesn't matter which one initially), you're actually logging into the database. Now that you're logged in, you can freely move back and forth between the two sites. Your ID is good in both locations at the same time. Depending on which site you're going through will determine what content you'll be able to access.

For instance, your gallery's content is all clean. Let's say you upload something that you rate "Mature." Going through the FurAffinity portal, you'll be able to see it. Going through the FurPurity portal, it won't appear in your gallery. The work is still in your gallery, but because of the rating, it won't be visible if you go through FurPurity.

It would be a little like browsing FurAffinity if you haven't logged in. You can view all the General rated works, but nothing with a Mature/Adult rating.

(I hope I haven't confused you even more...) :


----------



## Growly (Dec 22, 2006)

PunkTiger said:
			
		

> For instance, your gallery's content is all clean. Let's say you upload something that you rate "Mature." Going through the FurAffinity portal, you'll be able to see it. Going through the FurPurity portal, it won't appear in your gallery. The work is still in your gallery, but because of the rating, it won't be visible if you go through FurPurity.
> 
> It would be a little like browsing FurAffinity if you haven't logged in. You can view all the General rated works, but nothing with a Mature/Adult rating.




It would be EXACLTY like browsing FA not logged in then. Why fix something if it ain't broke?


----------



## yak (Dec 22, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> PunkTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*smiles* because when not logged in, you would not be able to comment, fav and upload. that is more then enough explanation i believe.


----------



## Growly (Dec 23, 2006)

But there is still the content filter. You can opt out of seeing mature works. You are even opted-out as a default.


----------



## yak (Dec 23, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> But there is still the content filter. You can opt out of seeing mature works. You are even opted-out as a default.



To opt out you have to log in and see the first page in all it's adult glory, before finally having the ability to go to the control panel and disabling/enabling the switch/filter. Do the same when opting in.
Or you can just type in a different URL. Shortcuts are named that way for a reason.


----------



## Keto (Dec 31, 2006)

I think that's actually a great idea. =)


----------



## spree (Jan 1, 2007)

Thats kind of silly don't you think? It castrates art of what it is. You have opinions you have living, breathing people. You will have conflict regardless where you go. Good or bad. Thats just human nature.

You can't tell people what to think, what to draw, what to do. Other people try but make little progress. If you enforce they repel. 

Just leave FA as it is- just as most say wait for the filters and finally get "search" back up.. hopefully >_> ;

I didn't know artwork was real. :?


----------



## Hanazawa (Jan 1, 2007)

What? Splitting FA into two sites isn't "telling" anyone what to draw.


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Jan 1, 2007)

By Yak's suggested method it wouldn't even involve splitting the site. From what I've gathered this idea would give a fully worksafe _and_ interactive face to FA, in addition to the generally-NSFW one it has now...like a great big filtre.


----------



## Ahkahna (Jan 1, 2007)

BeautiFur.com, FancyFur.com, Furtastic.com, ... I forgot the others. I offered a few a while back.


----------



## RailRide (Jan 1, 2007)

Defiler Wyrm said:
			
		

> By Yak's suggested method it wouldn't even involve splitting the site. From what I've gathered this idea would give a fully worksafe _and_ interactive face to FA, in addition to the generally-NSFW one it has now...like a great big filtre.



Not specifically targeted to DW's post, but how does this keep people from running into improperly tagged pieces?

---PCJ


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Jan 1, 2007)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Not specifically targeted to DW's post, but how does this keep people from running into improperly tagged pieces?


That's what the mods are there for, I s'pose. *shrugs* It's a risk y'run into with any website...though FWIW I've yet to see anything rated _lower_ than it ought to be. The fact that you _have_ to select a rating during helps.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Defiler Wyrm said:
			
		

> That's what the mods are there for, I s'pose. *shrugs* It's a risk y'run into with any website



Yep.



			
				Defiler Wyrm said:
			
		

> ...though FWIW I've yet to see anything rated _lower_ than it ought to be. The fact that you _have_ to select a rating during helps.



We're certainly having fewer problems since that was changed.

D'you mean _higher_, not lower, btw, Wyrmy? _*stands on my fluffy head*_
Ive seen a number rated at "Adult" where "Mature" may have been more appropriate (perhaps often as a deliberate ploy rather than "erring on the side of caution"?), but "Mature" rather than "General Audience" is rather less common. 
Would suggest that the latter dividing line is relatively easy to maintain when all three ratings are present, but whether that would also apply if only one rating were possible (different URL hook into same DB with General Audience max.) is more difficult to tell.


----------



## Defiler Wyrm (Jan 1, 2007)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> D'you mean _higher_, not lower, btw, Wyrmy? _*stands on my fluffy head*_
> Ive seen a number rated at "Adult" where "Mature" may have been more appropriate (perhaps often as a deliberate ploy rather than "erring on the side of caution"?), but "Mature" rather than "General Audience" is rather less common.


That's exactly what I meant â€” have likewise have seen a good many things rated "Adult" when they really aren't...risquÃ©, but as far as I can recall I haven't seen anything that should be "Adult" rated as M or GA. [size=x-small][And in many a' these cases you're prolly right about it being deliberate. That red outline attracts "furverts" like moths to a flame. X3][/size]


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 1, 2007)

Defiler Wyrm said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I meant â€” have likewise have seen a good many things rated "Adult" when they really aren't...risquÃ©, but as far as I can recall I haven't seen anything that should be "Adult" rated as M or GA.



Ah... good; bumping from miscategorised General Audience to Mature/Adult does still happen. That you haven't noticed that is appreciated. 
I did also pick up a few dozen such older submissions on a sweep through the archive in my spare time a week or two back; but yes, it should be possible to keep on top of things.

Labeled as "Mature" instead of "Adult"? Yep. I'd have to think a lot more about _that_ one...



			
				Defiler Wyrm said:
			
		

> [size=x-small][And in many a' these cases you're prolly right about it being deliberate. That red outline attracts "furverts" like moths to a flame. X3][/size]



Shhh.... say that quietly...


----------



## Keto (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm, not sure if it was mentioned, I know "fapurity" was just a name that was made up on the spot as an example....

But just wanted to note that "Fapurity,".....well when I saw it, I instantly saw "fap," and got the idea that it had to do with porn, which is ironic, because the meaning of this whole thing is to have a clean site.

That's it, again as stated before, I know "fapurity" was just a name made up on the spot for example, and probably won't be the real name if this project goes through.


----------

